# Issue with lua51-5.1.5_7



## circus78 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p10.
I get this error during `portmaster -a:`


```
===>   Registering installation for lua51-5.1.5_7 as automatic
pkg-static: lua51-5.1.5_7 conflicts with lua-5.1.5_6 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/include/lua51/lauxlib.h
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 70

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/lua51.

===>>> Installation of lua51-5.1.5_7 (lang/lua51) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for lang/lua51 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


```
# pkg version |grep lua
lua52-5.2.3_2                      =
```

How can I solve this?
Thank you very much.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2014)

Always read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20140526:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/lua

  lang/lua has been relaced by lang/lua51

  For port builds system please follow the following instructions:

  # portmaster -o lang/lua51 lang/lua
  or
  # portupgrade -fo lang/lua51 lang/lua
  or
  # pkg set -o lang/lua:lang/lua51
```


----------



## circus78 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------

